# tattoosi need some ideas



## Deleted member 26625 (Apr 9, 2020)

if you would like to help me out im trying to do travlers tattoos/just tattoo asking for ideas from you guys and if your in NJ and want some ink lets do it! im sure we can work something out since imdealling with law shit and cant leave for a year. illpost my art in ma orin the next few days. thankyou


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2020)

I like the idea of getting 

"be the water"
and
"miles to go"
along each of my mandibles.
Im not a fan a face tats, but my beard would cover it up so it would only be semi-visible.


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2020)

@Juan Derlust you should get suspender tattoos!

Also, how was clown school today?


----------



## manzo (Apr 16, 2020)

can always practice on fruit; honeydew oranges lemons or pig skin
dirty jerz


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 16, 2020)

manzo said:


> can always practice on fruit; honeydew oranges lemons or pig skin
> dirty jerz



10 years ago, yea this would of been solid advice. Reelskin is pretty cheap these days and is what's most widely used. Tattooing fruit is so far from how human skin actually takes to being tattooed it's almost not worth the effort.


----------



## manzo (Apr 16, 2020)

SlankyLanky said:


> 10 years ago, yea this would of been solid advice. Reelskin is pretty cheap these days and is what's most widely used. Tattooing fruit is so far from how human skin actually takes to being tattooed it's almost not worth the effort.


ya cool shit just 8 bucks a slice good advice


----------



## Deleted member 26625 (May 8, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> Have you forsaken us?


No I haven't been on just getting shit straight whats up.


----------



## Concubine (Jun 9, 2020)

Just make sure you’re clean and sanitary with it. A blood borne pathogens test wouldn’t hurt


----------



## Bushpig (Jun 18, 2020)

I kind of want this, but I suck enough at job interviews as it is. Those would be tough to explain to a potential employer.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 18, 2020)

Especially if you wore the outfit. Nazi-imagery warning/ban incoming, according to my psychic powers.

One of my favorite tattoos was an SF skin named Bags who hung around the LES in the early '80s. He had a very large homemade "I EAT PUSSY" on his chest. I don't think i ever saw him wearing a shirt.

I suggest this, adapted to your preferences of course, to all unsure of what to tattoo on themselves.

Also, a large tattoo of a penis on your forehead will always win you friends and admirers.

I have a fair amount of tattoos, but i never once had to ask anyone what to put on my body.


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 18, 2020)

Older Than Dirt said:


> I have a fair amount of tattoos, but i never once had to ask anyone what to put on my body.



second this, I recall a couple people asking me what I'd think of a potential tattoo, and my response was "If you have to ask, don't get it". including simple shit like "Live Free" on their knuckles. like for real, why the hell you gotta ask me?

Aside from that I've got around 130 hours worth of ink on my body, and always made my own decisions even though a couple of them I'd undo


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Jun 18, 2020)

Yup.

Just wait for divine inspiration, or get drunker, assuming your belief-system allows for the possibility that these are not the same thing.

Or maybe, if you can't think of any good ideas of what to get inked on you, or are enough of a lame to give a shit what others might think after you think of something, or the alcohol thinks of it for you, _don't get any tattoos_?


----------

